# 8th Triennial World Hapkido Championship in the US



## taekwondodo (Apr 1, 2010)

This year it is being held in Kellog, Michigan in August 6-8th.  Anyone practicing in Hapkido and interested in competing here is the link : 

http://www.ihfusa.com/


----------



## Kittan Bachika (Apr 2, 2010)

I thought there were no forms in Hapkido?
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2928136524129573336&q=hkd&hl=en#


----------



## Wey (Apr 6, 2010)

Kittan Bachika said:


> I thought there were no forms in Hapkido?
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2928136524129573336&q=hkd&hl=en#



Cool video. I've also heard that there are supposed to be no forms in Hapkido. Since there are so many branches and variations of Hapkido, I suppose thats why there are forms.


----------



## goingd (Apr 14, 2010)

Kittan Bachika said:


> I thought there were no forms in Hapkido?
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2928136524129573336&q=hkd&hl=en#


I'm no expert on the style, but those looked like Hankido dance moves to me, not Hapkido.


----------

